# Game Cam Issues



## Heffalump (Oct 21, 2016)

Has anyone ever known a deer to move too slowly to trigger a game cam?

Had an instance where I was watching a forked horn blacktail approach a feeding area in front of my blind. I had chosen that blind due to the prevailing winds, and didn't think about the fact that I'd be sitting behind my game camera. The buck wouldn't step clear of the brush, and was only presenting his face and neck. He eventually turned slowly and walked away, tail down. I assumed that he must have seen my game cam flashing in IR mode, since I was downwind and well hidden. Yet there was NOTHING on the cam. I know he was within range of the sensors.

The next day, when I went to check the cam, I sat in my blind and watched a little spike chew on my feeder block for about 15 minutes. The game cam caught NONE of it. But it did catch him walking past it a few times.

I looked in the manual but did not see anything about increasing/decreasing the sensitivity.


----------



## diezelsmoke (Oct 22, 2016)

Google "Build your own game camera" and pick the first choice. Most cheap commercial game cameras are not very sensitive and they are built that way or they will have to many false pix. Couple good forums out there to help you build your own. Once you build one you will not buy another commercial made one again.


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2016)

I had a few older (and cheaper) game cams that were terrible about getting timely pictures. Bought two Cuddeback BlackFlash units. One is staking out each of my cabin driveways for the winter now. I have them set to "FAP" fast as possible and response time is less than a second. 

Of course in deep cold batteries can fail as well.


----------

